# Sooty? Dapple? Brindle? What the heck color is he?!



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I had a look at the pictures you already have up. It looks like he is darker under his winter coat. Has he finished shedding?


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

Ahh, most the pictures I have up are pretty old. (I spend more time playing with them than taking pictures of them. xD) I looked through them and all the other pictures I have of him trying to find one that shows what I mean, but I don't think I've actually taken a good picture of him since he was 3 or 4, and like I mentioned, this..... sootiness or whatever is a fairly recent development. 
He's beyond shedded out -- we had a very short winter out here, they've been shedded out for months.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

RubaiyateBandit said:


> So my second-littlest one, Bandit, just turned 6 this year, and a friend of mine and I were looking at older photos of him and his brother and comparing them to how they look now. Dante really hasn't changed much, but Bandit is another story!
> He started out just a run-of-the-mill chestnut with a bit of lighter shading on his lower legs and underbelly, just like both his parents and his brother have.
> But we noticed that now, he's still got a tiny bit of that lighter shading, but he also has this dark splotchiness -- a bit like dapples, or very very light brindle -- along most of his legs and the lower half of his sides. :-o
> 
> ...


All right, I finally got my hands on a camera (well, my friend's cell phone) and got some... decent shots of his unknown markings. Sorry for the delay. 

This is probably the best one we managed to get -- his flank. 









And his leg









Most of the other pictures really didn't turn out -- I'll try to get an overall body picture if anyone thinks it'll help, but that seemed to be the hardest to get to turn out.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

Ah, and I finally got a good-ish overall picture


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Dappling caused by good health IMO.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks like hes a sooty flaxen sorrel, with dappling from good health. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

Chiilaa said:


> Dappling caused by good health IMO.


Do they really dapple from bottom up like that? I've never seen such a thing! :shock:
Except on dapple greys, I've never even seen a horse with dappling on his legs!


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I agree with the others on sooty flaxen chestnut with dapples.


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

RubaiyateBandit said:


> Do they really dapple from bottom up like that? I've never seen such a thing! :shock:
> Except on dapple greys, I've never even seen a horse with dappling on his legs!


They can dapple from the bottom up. My haflinger also does it too(This is the best picture of her dapples I have):


----------

